# First pork butt…don’t open if hungry



## MarshJr.

After seeing all of your awesome looking butts (pork...im not like that!), I had to make my own&#8230;heres my experience
It is probably my favorite thing to cook for people now (besides gumbo)


Step one. Brine with salt and brown sugar for 24 hours
Step two. Rinse/dry, then rub down with spicy brown mustard, chili powder, garlic powder
Step three. Smoke uncovered @ 250f for 6 hours , occasionally misting it down with apple juice 
Step four. Cover with foil, smoke 2 more hours
Step five. Remove from grill, let rest for an hour, open the foil and let the meat fall off the bones

I made a vinegar based sauce that was the best I had ever tasted&#8230;.

3 cups apple cider vinegar 
1/4 cup salt 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
4 tablespoons ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper 
1/4 pound butter 
1 quart water 
In a non-reactive saucepan, combine the cider vinegar, salt, brown sugar, black pepper, cayenne pepper, and butter. Bring to a rolling boil over medium-high heat. Mix in the water, and return to boil.




Slap this, and homemade slaw on some on those little Hawaiian rolls and you have something good


----------



## WillieP

Sure look's tasty, good job. :cheers:


----------



## Mellow Jr.

post those pictures of the duck hunt


----------



## MarshJr.

*more pics...just because*

....


----------



## Hotrod

I messed up and opened it hungry. Very nice.


----------



## fireBoy

Well i wasn't hungry.... til i opened this. Looks Great!


----------



## Roger

I'll be doing that tomorrow, I've have a 9# butt thawing right now. The whole family will be here for Christmas this year for the first time in a few years. Gonna have to feed 'em something before turkey on Christmas day. Pic's will follow.


----------



## monkeyman1

nothing better smoked than pork, imo. nice.


----------



## MarshJr.

me too.. i have a full grill tomorrow..Im smoking stuff for my family and some of my friends families..
turdunken, stuffed chicken, 2 briskets, and a pork butt



Roger said:


> I'll be doing that tomorrow, I've have a 9# butt thawing right now. The whole family will be here for Christmas this year for the first time in a few years. Gonna have to feed 'em something before turkey on Christmas day. Pic's will follow.


----------



## bcj

About to put the Christmas brisket on myself.

Is this the cut of pork to make pulled pork? Looks like it.


----------



## MarshJr.

i think that was actually the Picnic...which is the front shoulder
you can use that or the butt for pulled pork


----------



## Outklassed

PHP:


i think that was actually the Picnic...which is the front shoulder
you can use that or the butt for pulled pork

Which do you perfer, picnic or Butt for pulled pork ?


----------



## ifish2

I like the butt because you don't have to mess with the skin. Picnics still have skin on them!


----------



## MarshJr.

well i have dicovered that the picnic has less fat pockets throughout the meat than the butt...but not really a determining factor.

i usually just buy which ever one is on sale at the time


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Quick question on making the sauce. After adding the qt of water and returning to boil how long do you let it boil for or do you reduce it to simmer for 20 mins or so?


----------



## flatscat1

*butts and slaw*



MarshJr. said:


> ....


That pork butt looks real good, and your sauces do too. Let me do you a favor though - try this cole slaw recipe. It's from a Cordon Blue trained chef who's been the chef at a very large south Tx. ranch for many years. It will really add something to your pork butt sides.... Trust me it is worth trying.

Spicy Cole Slaw
1 head cabbage, shredded fine
1 carrot, shredded
1 bunch cilantro, chopped
1 bunch green onion, chopped
2 fresh jalapenos, de-seeded and julienned fine
Â¼ to Â½ Cup honey
Â½ Cup apple cider vinegar
1 teas to 1 Table dry mustard
Salt and pepper to taste
___________________
Combine all ingredients. Allow to marinate for at least 2 hours.
Variation:
Can use rice wine vinegar instead of apple cider and the addition of the juice of two limes.


----------



## porkchoplc

Shin-Diggin said:


> Quick question on making the sauce. After adding the qt of water and returning to boil how long do you let it boil for or do you reduce it to simmer for 20 mins or so?


I think it depends on how thick you like your sauce. If you like it thin and runny, I dont think youd have to simmer it much. Simmering for a duration should reduce it a bit since the water is being pulled out of it.

Im probably completely wrong, but I think thats the trick.


----------



## bigl

Here are two I am taking off now.


----------



## RLwhaler

Very nice!! My stomach just growl.....:headknock


----------



## carlosh

I messed up too and despite the warning opened this thread and saw that awesome pulled pork. Any idea what it weighed before cooking?

Carlos


----------



## Law Dog

Sure look's tasty, Congrats great job.


----------



## shorty70

Revived a 5 y.o. thread...and, yeah, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Capt. Hooky

This looks awesome!! I am going to try this next weekend!


----------



## MarshJr.

well since this thread is still being looked at it seems I wanted to give an update
I have revised my brining method, its easier and less time consuming

I make a brine of 1 cup b sugar, 1 cup salt, one cup vinegar, and a couple cups of water... its basically a concentrated version of my original brine
I inject the pork butt with the concetrate still wrapped in the original wrapper and let it sit for 2-4 hours, then unwrap and resume the normal procedure with mustard and all that

so easy a 4 yr old can do it... as seen in the picture


----------



## MGM

Look's awesome, now I know what to cook this weekend!


----------



## porkchoplc

Got a smoker from my best friend and his wife for my bday/grad present.
I tried it out yesterday with a pork butt/shoulder. Started the fire around 5 am and put the butt on at 550. Smoked @ 250 for 8 hours, then wrapped and threw it back on for another 3. Pulled it off at 415 and let it rest for over an hour. Internal temp was right around 190 which is what I was looking for. Attached are a couple of pics. I didnt get any of the final product but it was pretty amazing on some buns. Smoked pulled pork is outstanding with a little sweet baby rays, and a couple pickles.
Beginning:








Before foil:


----------



## MR. L.

inject with apple juice or dr. pepper. or coke. let it set over night in refg. also spritz with apple juice lightly. (so as not to wash the dry rub off) couple of times during the cook 
GOOD stuff


----------

